# Le Death note game



## BrightNeko (Nov 5, 2011)

its simple we count to 10 and once 10 is reached the person posting 10 kills a previous poster so (also make it creative, don't just say they died o-o)

1


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dos


----------



## Necron (Nov 5, 2011)

Tres


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

4

10 is too long.
make it 7


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 5, 2011)

5

no its 10 >:|


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

SEX


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

7,

but it's too long...

the other 9 posts willjust be numbers.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

∞


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

nine.... okay kill me


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 5, 2011)

10

*shanks necron in the eye with a spoooooon*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

一

We need some more strategical rules. The 9th poster is automatically unable to kill somebody for the round.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

what??? it's unfair. 2


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

III


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 5, 2011)

4

nah if they get the number they get the number and get to kill


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

|―
―|
―


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

seiz


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

7

How about this: since it's death note, let's base the rules on names. Somebody posts the number as well as a temper's name (in spoiler tags) and description of the temper (it can be a lie). If somebody else posts and his/her name is in the previous post's spoiler, he/she gets exempted for the round. Since the description can be a lie, you have to decipher whether it's a lie or not, which adds this tactical death note taste. Once somebody is able to reach 10 without being exempted for the round, the tenth poster can chose somebody (who posted during the round) to kill. The one who was killed will be exempted from the next round (which means that you won't be exempted the 2nd round because you didn't participate in the 2nd round). The only problem would be cheating by looking at the spoiler beforehand...

EDIT: also, the previous post can be edited by whoever posted it to the name of the next temper. If we were to use this rule, an edited post can't be qualified.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

Ate.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

... nein...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 5, 2011)

diez.

s4mid4re, i don't really mean to but, it's because...well let's not talk about it and get it over with.

*shoots s4mid4re in the head*

*smokes cigar*

well, it was fun while it lasted...you were good but...it wasn't just meant to be.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 5, 2011)

l


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

deux


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 5, 2011)

3

s4mid your trying to make it to complicated D:


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

For


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 5, 2011)

5


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

sicks


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 5, 2011)

7


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

∞

@BrightNeko: alright, I was just trying to make it more 'Death Note'-like.


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

9

Please don't kill me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Zehn.
*tosses haflore at AlanJohn*

*AlanJohn dies*


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

One.

And I come out without a scratch!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

Too.
I'll kill every one of you sons of bitches


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Trois.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

4
posting secret comments is so cool.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Cinco.

I'm using the dark theme, so I can see it easily.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

5

can you see this?


----------



## Necron (Nov 5, 2011)

IIIIIII


Alan John said:


> 5
> 
> can you see this?


you just posted the wrong number?


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

ate.

srry bout tat


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nonary


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

10

I kill Alan John for posting the most during this round


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Eins.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Nov 6, 2011)

Binary


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Drei.


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

I regret looking for four fingers on google images...


and... why the image isn't resizing correct?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

pentahedron


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 6, 2011)

hexane.

I'm in too


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

――
　／
／


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

-___
/--__\
|-|_|-|
\___/
/--_-\
|-|_|-|
\___/


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 6, 2011)

9


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

10

I kill Necron for being the only one to use an image this round (#4). 

HAHAHA I already killed 2 people~


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

Once
I've been killed two times already ;( ... time for some revenge at the number 10! (when is my turn)


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

high...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

lucky!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

I liek octopi


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

oh i get to kill someone again... let's see....
*stabs myself* 
tooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

1


----------



## wasim (Nov 6, 2011)

toooooooooooooooo


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

3


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 6, 2011)

for


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

five


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

sex


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

rainbow.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

hate


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

Ten!
Sorry Narayan!
I do this because you're more awesome then I am.
*kills Narayan with his shovel*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

one.

it's okay, you didn't kill me. you just mentioned you need to do something.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

deux.

Look again Narry~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

that's cheating paary.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know w4at your talking about.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

5
i liek


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

i'd like to post a pic... but that would result to a warn...


Spoiler: but i'll do it anyways...


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

7


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

oh god i'm gonna be l-eight for class


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

it's nine again....


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

10.

Bye-Bye Nara-kun


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

D: Ninja'd

One


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

why am i the favorite? 

3


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

Narayan said:


> why am i the favorite?
> 
> 3


Because you can't count 

I'm number 3!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler: then...


----------



## wasim (Nov 6, 2011)

_*Deadmau5 *_


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

sexy six


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

Se7en


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

wait


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

3x3


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 6, 2011)

10

*stabs alanjohn*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

The size of the next poster's dick (in inches) 



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

ni


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/312846-le-death-note-game
http://gbatemp.net/topic/312846-le-death-note-game
http://gbatemp.net/topic/312846-le-death-note-game


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

4444


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

五


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

8


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

9 plot twists


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

10

I kill frozen for thinking Chi is a twit


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

FACKING NINJA-PIRATE CHRARCETR

1


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

AJ is 2 jelly of me


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

trez


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

死


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

secks


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 6, 2011)

Zeven


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

hate


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

...nine ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

10

And I kill myself!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Un.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

The number of polynucleotide chains present in DNA.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

The Three Stooges.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

tetrahedron


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Pentahedron.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## person66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

23


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

9 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

10!
*kills self for changing avatar*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

rhymes with won


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Rhymes with too.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Rhymes with free.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Rhymes with for.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Rhymes with I've.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Rhymes with sticks.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

rhymes with [m]Devin[/m]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Rhymes with mate.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 6, 2011)

rhymes with wine


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

rhymes with ben 

And I kill the one that rhymes Hydreifon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler



"Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted."
-The Eighth Amendment


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

So ok... hey Frozen Indignation
FI: what?
Me: lick your elbow
FI: ok... hey I can't, lemme try again harder... OH WTF I CAN'T DO THIS!!!! ***breaks neck for extreme effort***

Frozen indignation killed


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Uno.


----------



## person66 (Nov 6, 2011)

three


TROLOLOLOL


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Two.


----------



## person66 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## haflore (Nov 7, 2011)

Lucky Number Slevin.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 7, 2011)

nanananana


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

10

I kill Hydreigon for changing his avatar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Ichi 


D:


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

2


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

My age.


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

your age + 1


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

My age + 2


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

your age + 3


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Your age +the square root of 16


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

((My age - pi) - fluttershy)pinkie pie


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

@Hydreigon: Too Late N00b!!!







EDIT: +1


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

10

I kill myself for disclosing my age!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUU...

Uno.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

i hopes not two die


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

The number of ninjas in this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

square root of 25


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

f(x)=x2-12x+36


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

777


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

∞


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Nine shall ask at the bells toll

Asketh not for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

10

I kill Hydreigon for making me factor that!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

"1"derful


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

f(x)=(x-2)2


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

f(x)=x3-9x2+27x-27
Problem?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


>


It's the back portion of a car...!! O:
I knew it, I'm a GENIUS!!!

EDIT: wait... is it an ELEPHANT? With WHEELS?!


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

6

You couldn't be satisfied with breaking the rules of life just once could you? you had to do it TWICE!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

7











You suspect nothing


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

no


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

10!!!!

I nuke Pingouin7 for liking all my posts, but the nuke was too powerful, so I ended up inadvertently killing everyone else in the thread as well.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

1

Objection!
I didn't like all of them.


----------



## haflore (Nov 7, 2011)

2

I can't die( at least not like that).


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

[oldtn='400']http://www.tf2.com/images/posts/pyro_back.jpg[/oldtn]


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 7, 2011)

*yawn*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

GO!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

*farts*


----------



## wasim (Nov 7, 2011)

ssssseeeevvvvveeennnnnnn


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

hachi


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

[oldtn='400']http://bestgamewallpapers.com/files/team-fortress-2/spy.jpg[/oldtn]


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

10

*throws haflore*
*haflore explodes*
*everybody dies*

;O;


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

too bad, everybody's not here.


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

```
222222222222222    
2:::::::::::::::22  
2::::::222222:::::2 
2222222     2:::::2 
2:::::2 
2:::::2 
2222::::2  
22222::::::22   
22::::::::222     
2:::::22222        
2:::::2             
2:::::2             
2:::::2       222222
2::::::2222222:::::2
2::::::::::::::::::2
22222222222222222222
```


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

tree


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

```
:::::::::: ::::::::  :::    ::: ::::::::: 
:+:       :+:    :+: :+:    :+: :+:    :+: 
+:+       +:+    +:+ +:+    +:+ +:+    +:+  
:#::+::#  +#+    +:+ +#+    +:+ +#++:++#:    
+#+       +#+    +#+ +#+    +#+ +#+    +#+    
#+#       #+#    #+# #+#    #+# #+#    #+#     
###        ########   ########  ###    ###
```


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

five.


----------



## wasim (Nov 7, 2011)

6y


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

```
___           ___                        ___           ___     
/  /\         /  /\          ___         /  /\         /__/\    
/  /:/_       /  /:/_        /__/\       /  /:/_        \  \:\   
/  /:/ /\     /  /:/ /\       \  \:\     /  /:/ /\        \  \:\  
/  /:/ /::\   /  /:/ /:/_       \  \:\   /  /:/ /:/_   _____\__\:\ 
/__/:/ /:/\:\ /__/:/ /:/ /\  ___  \__\:\ /__/:/ /:/ /\ /__/::::::::\
\  \:\/:/~/:/ \  \:\/:/ /:/ /__/\ |  |:| \  \:\/:/ /:/ \  \:\~~\~~\/
\  \::/ /:/   \  \::/ /:/  \  \:\|  |:|  \  \::/ /:/   \  \:\  ~~~ 
\__\/ /:/     \  \:\/:/    \  \:\__|:|   \  \:\/:/     \  \:\     
/__/:/       \  \::/      \__\::::/     \  \::/       \  \:\    
\__\/         \__\/           ~~~~       \__\/         \__\/
```


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Eightred is wot drives me~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

ninth place.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 7, 2011)

TEN~~~

Kill myself this time 
*shoots self*


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 7, 2011)

First to clean up the mess...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

second to make some more~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 7, 2011)

third to clean THAT mess up


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Fourth time I made a mess~


----------



## Necron (Nov 7, 2011)

Fifth chance to clean


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

6th to annihilate FI for making a mess.



Spoiler



nowhere in the rules does it say I can't kill before 10


----------



## Paarish (Nov 7, 2011)

7th to make the room anti-FI


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

;

Well I'm well appreciated~

Eight times me grog for eight times the clean'n fun~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 7, 2011)

ninth to clean up fi's grog


----------



## Necron (Nov 7, 2011)

tenth for a kill

why we always have to kill somebody? I stab this thread in the crotch.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

EDIT: uno!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

two be, or not two be...


----------



## Necron (Nov 7, 2011)

Tres Tristes Tigres Trigo Trigaban en un Trigal


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

Rhymes with hore.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Cinq.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

svnee


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Sieben.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

*VIII*


----------



## person66 (Nov 8, 2011)

X - I + XX - IX - I


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Dix.
*I explode, killing everyone*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

1

Exploding ponies?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Zwei.
Well, I was strapped with explosives...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

quatre

Stranded with explosives... o-o


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Trois.
You seem to have skipped a number.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

cinq

It was supposed to be a secret....


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Six.
Can't tell if it's french or english.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

Sept ember

both english and french


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Huit.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

'neuf said.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Dix. 

*Explodes again somehow*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

un

Get out of the eof! Quick, before Hydreigon explodes again!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Deux.
STOP FEEDING ME EXPLOSIVES THEN. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

troi

but-- but I have to! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Quatre.

But they taste funny! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

cinq

But eating stuff that tastes funny makes you funny! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Six.

That's an obvious lie! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

Seven

You don't have scientific proof!

But I... I do...! ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Acht.

I am your scientific proof. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 8, 2011)

OVER 9 THOUSAND!!!!!! (of love in the "you are banned" thread ;O; )

omigosh you're right...! O-O


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Zehn.
*beepbeepbee-*
BOMB DEFUSED. ;O;



























































*still explodes anyways*
*;O;*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

One strolls into the madness


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 9, 2011)

(1,414213562)2


----------



## mameks (Nov 9, 2011)

C-C-COMBO BUREIKAAAAAAAAAAAA

三

[/weeaboo]


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

th1s i2 g3tting old...4


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2011)

```
SEXY
```
â€‹


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

(Number of the beast)÷111


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 10, 2011)

shevunu>?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

I like boobs


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 10, 2011)

Ninty :3 wait.. whut?...


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 10, 2011)

Ten

Kills tigris in a horribly slow fashion with an extremely inefficient murder weapon for breaking the code box in a weird way.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

1st BUMP


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 11, 2011)

2nd Bump


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Third bump.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

BUMP*4


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 11, 2011)

Five.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Secks.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

I WAS SUPPOSED TO DO THAT HOW DARE YOU HYDREIGON! ;O;

seven


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

8

BUT I DID IT.



























;O;


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 11, 2011)

9 OOOOOOOOO


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

10


I kill Hydreigon for taking my SEX!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

I "1"der who will kill me this round~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

There, are 2 many people who wanna kill you, FI.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

three~ times~ the~ PAIN~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Four great justice!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

5 times the fun~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

SIX TIMES THE BUTTSECKS.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

7 times the difficulty in explaining it


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

8 times the


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

9 times the


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

10 times the explosives!
*fires orbital friendship cannon at this thread*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

One wonders why the orbital friendship cannon hit me :/


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

Two wonders why the orbital friendship cannon has created hatred instead of friendship /:


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 12, 2011)

Three doesn't wonders


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Four wonders.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2011)

Le Five.
(Omg, that's half ten!)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 12, 2011)

Los sies


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

seven


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Las Echo


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 13, 2011)

ninininini


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

dix

I kill myself for being ninja'd


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

I


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Number of times I've shitted today so far.

... and I'm about to go again


----------



## person66 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Persona 4 The Golden


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

FIVE!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

SECKS


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Seven Heaven


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

TENTACLES


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

NEIN!!!~

i mean... nine...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

TENTACLES

I KILL MYSELF FOR USING TENTACLES TWICE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

One flew over the cockoo's nest


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Two lands onto the cockoo's nest.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

trois


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

quatre


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

HI FIVE!!!
...

...

...

*forever alone*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666*s*66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666*i*666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666x66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

LET'S HAVE SEX PARTY!!!!!!

...

...

...

*forever alone*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

8


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 25, 2012)

9 is fine


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

TEN!!! 

And I kill this computer!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

I "1"der into this thread.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dalawa [that's Filipino, folks]



btw... a Death Note "game"...
Mortals have ridiculous notions


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't three what you mean


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 25, 2012)

I have came back from the dead to get my revenge.
4


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 25, 2012)

5
yep


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 25, 2012)

Roku
speaking of 6


Spoiler






666 profile views


----------



## Paarish (Jan 25, 2012)

seven


----------



## Astoria (Jan 25, 2012)

Magic eight ball!


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Jan 25, 2012)

GRAGH...
9


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 25, 2012)

10!
chaosdarkneo gets sniped with an arrow to the knee then gets beaten up and eaten by a deranged My little pony,


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 26, 2012)

One started the chaos.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 26, 2012)

TWO WOMEN AT ONCE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 26, 2012)

MAKE IT A THREESOME


----------



## Narayan (Jan 26, 2012)

i 4got the rules of this thread.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 26, 2012)

5


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey baby, wanna have some 6? 

...

...

I know, I'm lame. ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Jan 26, 2012)

7


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Hey baby, wanna have some 6?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


W8 but you're a dude


----------



## Paarish (Jan 26, 2012)

9, nein!
sie ist eine Frau


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 26, 2012)

DIE PAARISH
MWAHAHAA


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 26, 2012)

một


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

zwei


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 27, 2012)

Tri(nity)
I want Hecate's hat!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

Four times teh FUN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

High five!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

Mephisto declaration 6!!! 6... 6...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2012)

lucky 7


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 27, 2012)

8D


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 30, 2012)

9


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 30, 2012)

10!

A piano falls on top of you.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2012)

1

Who the fuck is "you"?


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 30, 2012)

Deuce


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 30, 2012)

sān


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 30, 2012)

insān4pān


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 30, 2012)

ha


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 31, 2012)

...6?


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 31, 2012)

...7?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

...8?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 31, 2012)

9??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 31, 2012)

10
Pinkie232 gets dipped feet first into a volcano, is rescued once his legs are toast, and then covered in boiling hot tar.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 31, 2012)

Its over 0!!!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 31, 2012)

2

>>>LOVE IS OVER


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 31, 2012)

3


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 31, 2012)

4.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 31, 2012)

HI FIVE


----------

